# RIP my beautiful Olivia



## audrinasmommy88

Well everyone, Olivia has passed away. We went to the vet and the blood test showed extremely elevated liver enzymes. The vet decided to put her on Albon Tabs. They gave her the first dose. He warned me that if the medicine worked, it would be a very guarded prognosis. About a 50/50 chance of her making it because of how high her levels were. So we started the drive home. On the drive home she started having a seizure, so i pulled over to help her and she died in my arms. I think she knew she didnt have long because the whole vet visit she wouldnt let me put her down. She just wanted me to hold her. So, of course, I did. Im glad she gave me that moment with her. I already miss her terribly and have no idea how to go on without her :in tears::rip::bawl::cry4::cry1:


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Olivia, you enriched my life and made my days so much fun. I dont know what I'm going to do without you. Im going to miss waking up and you greeting me every morning. Im going to miss your prissyness. You were the epitomy of a princess. Binky free sweet girl.


----------



## agnesthelion

Oh goodness, so sorry 

Maybe you can get a little peace knowing she died with you. Hang in there, it is so tough losing them...

How old was she, by the way?


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Thanks Lisa. She would have been 2 years old in January.


----------



## eclairemom

:nerves1:rip: I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws

I'm so sorry for your loss. :nerves1

Binky free sweet gorgeous bun.

*big hugs*


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I am so sorry for your loss  Its such a shock. I was hoping for the best. Binky free sweet girl. ink iris:


----------



## HEM

Again, we are so sorry for your loss.
Hopefully the memories of Olivia will help you through time but we're sure that you are miserable now. We hope you find the strength to get through this and some good memories will help. Also, know that Olivia was at peace when she passed since she waited to do so in your arms.
Binky free Olivia


----------



## MiniLopHop

I'm so very sorry, Olivia was a very special girl. Binky free dear Olivia. :bunnyangel2::rainbow::cry4:


----------



## Hyatt101

I'm so sorry for your loss . At least she got to spend some time with you, and now, she is no longer sick and is in a better place. :rip:ink iris::cry4:
RIP Olivia


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Thanks everyone


----------



## FallenRabbit

RIP Olivia


----------



## daisyandoliver

Rest in peace Olivia! <3 I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ape337

I am so sorry Rachel. Losing a bunny so young is just not fair. Binky free little one. ray:


----------



## Nancy McClelland

We're so sorry to hear you lost Olivia. We lost our little mini Rex girl Coal last month. It's so hard to have to say goodbye. She was almost 14, so we knew it was coming, but, it's still not easy. Rest in peace little girl, you are loved and missed. :bunnyangel:


----------



## gmas rabbit

I am so sorry Rachael. That came really fast. They can hide things so well. Binky free little girl. At least you were with mommy when you passed. They seem to know.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

Oh no! I didn't want to click this topic when I saw it-I was so shocked. 
It's especially hard when you don't have much warning or time to prepare yourself. I'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Olivia's passing. :nerves1 
I'm glad at least you were able to be with her when she passed and be such a comfort to her when she needed it most.

Binky Free sweet lil' bunny-you'll be very missed. :rose:


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Thanks everyone. I keep looking at her empty hutch and hoping that this is all a really bad dream and she will just appear. I have this huge hole in my heart. She took a piece of my heart with her. I'm an emotional wreck right now but it feels good to know that you all are so supportive


----------



## Kipcha

I am so, so sorry for your loss


----------



## Blue eyes

So, so sorry...

I just lost my Shadowfax 1 week ago today. He was the same age as your Olivia. I too was touched by everyone's concern here. It truly was comforting to know that others cared and understood. 

Olivia was just so beautiful. :in tears:RIP


----------



## daisyandoliver

Gosh I'm tearing up. :tears2:

I'm so sorry again, I don't know how it feels but I wish I could help more! :hug2:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Olivia was beautiful and loved by all of us. I am hoping that you will stay with us. We will help you threw it. :hug:


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I am going to stay. You all have been so helpful and so nice. I had dreams all night about baby bunnies and bringing them home. I don't know if that is Olivia telling me it's ok to get another one. I don't want to tarnish he memory. I don't know when the right time is to get another one. I just feel like there are alot of bunnies out there that need the love and a home.


----------



## MiniLopHop

I think our pets do send us messages in dreams after they pass. She knew how loved she was and what a wonderful home you provided. I think rabbits are generous and want to bring joy to others where ever they can. In this case, telling you it is ok to help other buns in need.

When the time and situation is right you will know. Just be gentle with yourself :hug:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

I am happy to hear you say that Rachel. Olivia would want you to open your heart to a bunny in need. Right now there is a bunny out there waiting for you. She might be in a shelter or just crawling out of her nest for the first time but there is a bunny waiting for you and its the best way to honor Olivia's memory.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I talked to my husband about it and he said "Why dont you look at the Va Beach SPCA and see if they still have the rabbits rescued from the hoarder. You always wanted to help them." So I think thats what I'm going to do. For my husband to say that to me, its a definite sign because he was scared of Olivia lol. He said she intimidated him. How an 8lb rabbit does that to a 6foot man is beyond me


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

How is your little daughter taking Olivia's passing?


----------



## audrinasmommy88

We have Olivia's hutch covered right now. So she doesnt seem to notice yet. When she does notice, which she will, my husband is going to explain to her that Olivia went to bunny heaven. I just cant do it without crying


----------



## katherine at sacred stories

This is just heartbreaking. I am so sorry for your loss. So hard when it's unexpected. She was ravishingly beautiful and she was fortunate to feel your love and comfort in her last moments and throughout her life. My heart goes out to you.

Binkie free, Olivia!
:rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Well everyone, i contacted a rabbit rescue about 30 minutes away from me. I called Olivia's vet about it since I have never heard of this rescue. Come to find out, my vet does all the alterations, orthopedics, and any sick visits these rabbits need. AMAZING!! They said they definitely recommend me going there and looking. I spoke with the owner and he said they currently have 45 rabbits there that need homes. I am waiting for his daughter to call me to set up a time to go look at the bunnies. I am so excited! I cant wait to see these buns and hope one of them picks me


----------



## MiniLopHop

Helping a bun in need is the best legacy for Olivia. :hug:

Perhaps they have a pair already bonded since you had thought of that a bit before?


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I am going to look and see. My vet said to make sure I don't go there expecting to find one that is just like Olivia because I will never be able to find that. So I'm going in with no expectations. I just want to give one or two a good home


----------



## MiniLopHop

That is true, you can never replace Olivia. The great thing about the human heart is it can always expand to include one more. The pain will get a little easier every day but you will always miss her. It eases a bit when you can help another in need though.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

I an not crying as much today. It was the hardest this morning because I woke up before my daughter did and whenever that happened I would put Olivia in bed with me. I didn't get to do that this morning. That was the toughest.


----------



## JjGoesBounce

I'm so so sorry, it is wonderful that you are adopting. 
After my two rabbits died (same day) I decided to adopt, it was absolutely perfect. Pembrooke and Dandelion aren't my soul bunnies but they are my heart.

She is shining up in Heaven and bouncing up and down waiting to see the new edition of her family!!

Jj


----------



## luvthempigs

So sorry for your loss......ink iris:

I'm glad you are going to open your heart and home to another bunny in need.


----------



## SteviesMom

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. Sending my well wishes to you and your family. Good luck with your possible adoption!


----------



## cwolfec

So very sorry to hear about the loss of your bun. No one can replace your Olivia, but a new bun can provide you new joy and bring you happiness. Good luck with your search


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Thank you everyone! I go Thursday to the rescue to pick out a bunny. The way it works is I will pick one out and then foster it for up to a month. If everything works out, I can adopt it. I am beyond excited!


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles

Congrats to you in rescuing a bun that needs you. I am sure Olivia would be happy for you and the new bun.


----------



## audrinasmommy88

Thanks Katie


----------



## rosie20029

i am soo sorry for ur loss when i read that i almost started crying. but congrats on getting a new bunny good luck :big kiss:


----------



## LakeCondo

Nobunny can ever replace Olivia, but there's room in our hearts for another one. I'm glad she died in your arms & that you know what the problem was. You couldn't have done more than you did for her. She was lucky to have such a nice family.

Maybe your husband should help pick out the new rabbit.


----------



## rosie20029

Rip Olivia when I read the story I almost cried soo soo soo sorry for ur loss


----------

